# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Gallery for Dart Frogs >  Dendrobates tinctorius "Citronella"

## John Clare

Here is one of my Citronella dart frogs, bred by Lisa Chesney (nx2ured on frogforum).  He's about 3.5 months out of the water in this photo but well over an inch (>2.5 cm).  I think it may be a male - the front toe pads are already showing a big size difference when compared to his sibling:



And here's a "baby" photo from when he metamorphosed - you can still see a little nub of his tadpole tail:



You can see more photos of him in FrogForum.net - John's Album: Citronella Dart Frogs .

----------


## StephenLS

Hi John

Has yours grown rapidly since metamorphosis? I have some D.Tincs but mine are still tiny and it's been about 2.5 months!

They eat plenty and are active ... maybe I am keeping them too cold?   


Thanks

Steve

----------


## John Clare

My oldest two (metamorphosed about November 10th) are about 3 cm now, really.

----------


## John Clare

Oh, I should mention that obviously the size depends on the tinc race - Cits are arguably the biggest of the tinctorius, so it may make sense that they can grow this fast.

----------


## StephenLS

What temperature do you keep yours at John?

----------


## John Clare

In the low 70s (probably between 21 and 24 degrees C).

----------


## Kurt

I have an azureus tinc, that still small. Eats is active, is doing great and I have had him since June 98.

----------

